# boots/sox for snow, ice, road salt



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

I saw Pawz Waterproof Boots on the forum today. I have gone online and I'm going to order a pair. Bad winter everywhere, and the salt really seems to irritate.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

I love Muttluks! They come in several types and lots of sizes. They hold up wonderfully in the elements and in the washing machine.


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

Definitely get boots of some sort, especially if you're going to let your pup run around in mixed snow/ice. We weren't thinking for one of our earlier snowstorms and let our dog run around in the ice mix, and he ended up with a bloody paw, which luckily was a minor injury. And Darku definitely does not have sensitive paw pads since we go running 5k+ on our neighborhood streets almost daily, so they definitely need some sort of foot protection when the ground is covered. 

We've had two pairs of different boots.

We loved how muttluks were easy to take on and off, and Darku tolerated them really well, but they didn't even survive a whole winter. They got holes in the seams really quickly.

Muttluks All Weather Leather Sole and Toe 3.75-Inch to 4.25-Inch Dog Boots, Large, Black, Set of 4
http://amzn.com/B00444TBIK

We had Pawtectors before the muttluks, and originally stopped using them because Darku really doesn't like them. However, they have survived 2+ winters and they're the only boots Darku has at the moment, so that's what are using. These have been way more durable than the muttluks, although significantly more annoying for the dog. 

Pedigree Perfection PT-M-BLK Pawtectors Medium Paw Boots for Your Pet, Black, Set of 4
http://amzn.com/B0047NN41S


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I've tried others, but the PAWZ boots work the best for Chagall. He took to them immediately I think because he can still feel the ground and move naturally on any terrain. They stay on no matter how much he runs, jumps, and plows through the snow. We were on a 1.5 hour walk in town today where everything was covered in salt, the boots held up for another wearing and he was unscathed. The PAWZ are disposable, but I get multiple wearings out of them. Pawz Dog Boots | PAWZ the natural rubber dog boots
If you want to see them in use, here you go!


----------



## 2poodlesand1pug (Mar 31, 2013)

I guess I'm cheap because I make boots for my Spoo. I bought some cordura and Velcro and I sew them as needed. If there's actual ice on the roads, we can tear through a set of boots in one run. If it's just salty wet roads they last much longer. I see a lot of smiley drivers and passengers when we're out though! Marsha doesn't mind them at all as long as she gets to go with me! One major upside I've found too, is that the boots keep the nasty, wet salt and snow from making her belly all dirty and yucky. Totally worth the time it takes to make them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

2poodlesand1pug said:


> I guess I'm cheap because I make boots for my Spoo. I bought some cordura and Velcro and I sew them as needed.


I'd say you're mighty clever and resourceful! What could be better than custom-made boots?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

We also use Muttluks. We've never had one come off, and they've been used fairly lightly last winter and fairly heavily so far this winter, so am happy with how they've performed. I feel that if I get one year's use out of them, and it's a year where we've used them a lot, I'm happy with that performance (especially considering that I pay more for a pair of walking shoes for myself and I'm lucky if they last 6 months).


----------

